# Victoria Miniatures News thread



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Hi,
Victoria Miniatures is a small Australian company around Victoria Lamb
http://victoriaminiatures.highwire.com/
Her main focus currently is human SciFi Military in heroic scale, compatible with Games Workshop IG or AM. Models formerly all metal, now range by range redone in resin. Examples:























































You get the idea.

Recent news:


> Hi, the Heavy Weapon arms set is coming back in resin. Just waiting on the caster.
> Yes, I am back from my 4 awesome weeks in the US, that's why I am awake and posting this at 1.30am
> 
> 
> ...













Also soon available, first one in Taurox size


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm really quite fond of some of the stuff they produce.

Especially the kilted legs :good:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Indeed, makes GW's old Di-cast" metal models look really pathetic. I have two squads of the victorians on order so I'm looking forward to them bolstering my IG army. I'd be interested to see what they can do for other Warhammer 40k Armies.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love those design of those motorbikes, actually I love 99% of what these guys produce, but those MB's in particuler, I think they are the first minatures company to make some bikes that actually look like they would actually work.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Indeed, makes GW's old Di-cast" metal models look really pathetic.


A little bit harsh I feel, GWs guard metals are very old and were designed to be produced in lead, it might surprise you to learn that the material used in production (not diecast by the way they are spun cast) restricted detail and limited what could be produced with 1 piece minis, besides why the hate, had gw not produced those "really pathetic" minis back in the day Victoria minis wouldnt have a market or product.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The more I look at the Victorian Guard....... :so_happy:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Look really nice but they're a tad pricy.


----------

